# Navarre Pier



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, 

Been a while since being on with work and kids, my buddy just moved back in town and we are thinking about getting our feet wet again at the Navarre Pier Sunday, let the fam enjoy the beach while we enjoy wet lines and hopefully tight ones! 

I've been to the reports sections and looks like a lot of little girls complaining about the crowd, didn't hear any complaining about the price or fact they were out there fishing on a gorgeous weekend but guess if you don't have it your way it's not good enough. 

We can manage crowds, isn't that why we are all there, fish and maybe even make a few new friends and have the ability to talk to others with the same interests?! 

Was hoping anyone had any info on what we could expect, I was there a few months ago with my son and we did good on Spanish but now that the season is heating up and we don't have our boat anymore was looking for some help. We are pretty much geared for anything but you guys know waiting to get out there to figure out what to do isn't always fun. We like to have a few beers and ready the tackle the night before. 

Any info on what's out there would be greatly appreciated, don't need trade secrets lol! Looks like from what I've been hearing is maybe Cobia but Kings and Spanish, any jail breakers still around? 

Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Water has not been pretty this week. A few cobia and kings caught, with a hand ful of Spanish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pensacola Beach has looked like you could plow it and put a corn field in.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

reelthrill said:


> Water has not been pretty this week. A few cobia and kings caught, with a hand ful of Spanish.


I must say you saying a few spanish is quite an understatement... I caught 24 spanish alone yesterday. There was another Asian guy that hit his limit. And 2 Asian ladies that hit their limit.. So I don't know man. It is hit and miss, and I didn't keep all 24 spanish I gave most of them away to a buddy that came to the pier and took them off my hands


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

What are you catching your spanish with? Gotcha? Water bubble/straw treble hook thingy? spoon?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

LiquidFishing said:


> I must say you saying a few spanish is quite an understatement... I caught 24 spanish alone yesterday. There was another Asian guy that hit his limit. And 2 Asian ladies that hit their limit.. So I don't know man. It is hit and miss, and I didn't keep all 24 spanish I gave most of them away to a buddy that came to the pier and took them off my hands


I didnt fish yesterday but did almost every day but that. I just cobia fished, so I really did not pay a whole lot of attention to the spanish but dont think they were that many while I was there.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

troygem said:


> What are you catching your spanish with? Gotcha? Water bubble/straw treble hook thingy? spoon?


Sabiki, and gotcha:thumbup:


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! We are gonna give it a go tomorrow AM and see what we can't do, I've never had a bad day fishing even without a solid catch so worst case we are out there. 

Tight lines!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

LiquidFishing said:


> I must say you saying a few spanish is quite an understatement... I caught 24 spanish alone yesterday. There was another Asian guy that hit his limit. And 2 Asian ladies that hit their limit.. So I don't know man. It is hit and miss, and I didn't keep all 24 spanish I gave most of them away to a buddy that came to the pier and took them off my hands


excellent conservation strategy:whistling:


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Spent 10 hours with not much action, many were catching Spanish here and there no big schools and managed to keep some pride with one decent size for dinner! Gorgeous day though no complaining here, pier started crowded but thinned out, everyone there for the most part was very respectful and friendly!


----------

